
AP Test Submission Problems Show Lack of Developer Adoption of .HEIC File Type - xtrp
https://xtrp.io/blog/2020/05/24/ap-test-submission-problems-show-lack-of-developer-adoption-of-heic-file-type/
======
navjack27
It's not always smaller. Webp still often does better.

